# Egg sharing just had a scan



## Misshopeful (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm having IVF with ICSI and am donating half of my eggs. Just been for a scan and the nurse counted 14 follicles. I'm having another scan on Friday with EC probably on Monday.

I really want to go to Blastocyst this time but if I have only 14 eggs and have to donate 7 of them I'm not sure what my chances are of being able to have Blastocyst as my clinic said that they need 5-6 fertilised embryo's to consider going for Blastocyst. That means that if I have 7 eggs then 75% would need to be fertilised for me to have a chance at Blastocyst.

Last egg share I produced 13 eggs, donated 6 and only 2 fertilised. Any comments would be gratefully accepted as I'm reallly worried that 14 eggs is not enough. Am I likely to have anymore by my next scan on Friday?


----------



## Misshopeful (Nov 4, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi, try not to put so much pressure on yourself worrying about how many eggs you may or may not get at this stage.  I know it's hard but honestly you're already doing brilliantly! 

I produced 16 eggs on my first egg-share (8 for recipient) my 8 produced 6 blastocysts but still unfortunately we didn't get a live birth from any of them. Lots of ladies I was cycling with at the same time got pregnant from producing much fewer eggs and having 2/3 day transfers. Blasts don't always work unfortunately. 

Also In my experience scans give an idea as to how many eggs you have but things can be very different at egg collection. On my second go the scans looked as if I'd have a similar amount of eggs again (they said approx 14) but infact I got 24 at egg collection! (12 for recipient) & very luckily twins for us. 

I know exactly how you're feeling because I was the same    I was so desperate to produce lots of eggs to give ourselves & our recipients the best possible chance. You're doing great. Try to keep positive!

Good luck!    

xx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Miss Hopeful,

Just dropping by to say that 13 eggs is a FAB number! and yes, by friday there is always a possibility that you may get some more follies! Has MJP says - dont worry yourself, hopefully you do make blasts but if not its not the end of the world! Loads of ladies still get much wanted BFPs with 2/3 day transfers! 

Good Luck sweetie!

XXX


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Misshopful

I'm also egg sharing and having ICSI tx.  Am having egg collection this morning @ 10.30am.  On my last scan I had 16 follies but they have not told me how many to expect.  Like you I have been considering  5 day blast but have been told that embryologist will probably discuss this with me on SAT morning/tomorrow when they know how many fertalise      for a few/if not more  -PLEASE!    

Wishing you lots of luck with your tx

Joanne

xx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Misshopful, 

Try to be positive, we got 8 eggs on our last cyle, 4/4 and out of our 4 , 3 of them fertilised (75%) this was great news, as they had kept me on such a low dosage they didn't expect to get so many eggs anyway! We went to a 3 day transfer and last Sunday got a BFN. It obviously wasn't mean tot be for us this time. But others I know have got positives on a 2day but not on blasts. Just try to be positive and any of the outcomes may work! 

x


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Misspie

Sorry to hear of the BFN   

I had e/c this morning 18 eggs - 9 for me.  Dr asked would I mind sharing rest with 2 ladies as I had tx cancelled this morning.  So I'm sharing with 2 ladies.  Hope it brings us all a BFP!!!

Joanne

xx


----------



## Misshopeful (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi all,

I got 13 eggs, 7 for me 6 for my recipient. Just waiting for that dreaded phoencall tomorrow to see if/how many have fertilised. 

x


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Well done

Let us know tomorow how many fertilise.  I'm having e/t tomorrow.  Am very nervous.

Joanne

xx


----------



## Misshopeful (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Joanne,

Good luck with your transfer tomorrow.

Let us now how you got on. I'll post my results tomorrow.

Sending loads of babydust your way and congratulations for getting to Blastocyst x


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Misshopeful (Nov 4, 2008)

6 out of the 7 fertilised! I'm so happy  

Just hope they make it to Blast


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Thats great news!!   

Joanne

xx


----------

